
Google's diversity efforts fall flat - manigandham
https://www.axios.com/googles-diversity-efforts-are-making-little-progress-2470784457.html
======
mpweiher
So if the current efforts are failing, maybe they are based on false
assumptions (that are not being questioned) and one should try other things.

Nah, that's crazy talk!

